#ubuntu-eu 2010-11-10
<lalya> hello
<lalya> i have just installed this ubuntu 10.10
<lalya> but i need a little help?
<lalya> can someone try?
<zed> lalya: you'd better try #ubuntu-it
<zed> #ubuntu-eu is not really a support channel :)
<lalya> oh...
<lalya> :(
<lalya> but when there are few people
<lalya> in a channel
<lalya> they can help you better
<lalya> in crowded channels they tend to ignore silly askings
<lalya> my problems is this... I need to know the hw address of something in my laptop.. but i just installed this ubuntu
<lalya> and i dont see anything like the old windows "device list"
<lalya> where can I see all my hardware in ubuntu?
<lalya> and their hex addresses?
<zed> lalya: you open a terminal emulator
<zed> and enter "ifconfig"
#ubuntu-eu 2012-11-11
<dingdangdong> !log
<dingdangdong> how can I access the log archive of #ubuntu-ir which was previously on http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ , not accessable now ?
<encbladexp> the server hosting these logs is no longer active
<dingdangdong> encbladexp: any backup?
<encbladexp> yes
<encbladexp> but somebody has copied the stuff to another location (e.g. for hosting these)
<encbladexp> what exactly do you need?
<dingdangdong> I need the full archive. there is a log at logs.ubuntu.com but that doesn't include the dated logs which were logged in logs.ubuntu-eu.org
<dingdangdong> encbladexp: ^
<encbladexp> do you really need logs from middle of 2011 and older?
<encbladexp> 7.3G    total
<encbladexp> ^^
<dingdangdong> yes please? :)
<dingdangdong> only for #ubuntu-ir channel
<dingdangdong> encbladexp: then probably less than that ;)
<encbladexp> maybe
<encbladexp> 141MiB with HTML included, 56MiB without HTML
<encbladexp> do you have an public ftp where can i put these stuff?
<dingdangdong> encbladexp: I'm afraid not . :|
<dingdangdong> encbladexp: any alternative transfering solutions? :0
<dingdangdong> :)
<encbladexp> take i moment
<dingdangdong> sure :)
<encbladexp> ftp gu.ubuntu-eu.org
<encbladexp> ^^
<dingdangdong> encbladexp: thanks a lot dude.
<encbladexp> done?
<dingdangdong> encbladexp: ah no
<encbladexp> tell me when done, so i can disable ftp again
<dingdangdong> encbladexp: lol, I was going to ask if i could have this ftp connection tomarrow when I have fast internet connection
<encbladexp> ok, i shut down this service on tuesday
<dingdangdong> wait
<dingdangdong> is it 15 MB?
<encbladexp> yes, gzip as usual :D
<dingdangdong> lol
<encbladexp> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 16M 2012-11-11 16:57 ubuntu-ir-log-html.tar.gz
<encbladexp> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 17M 2012-11-11 16:56 ubuntu-ir-log.tar.gz
<encbladexp> one with only HTML, and one with only log content itself
<dingdangdong> encbladexp: thanks a lot, I'll let you know as soon as I DLed the files. :)
<encbladexp> thx
<dingdangdong> encbladexp: done! :)
<dingdangdong> encbladexp: thanks for you help
<dingdangdong> and you time :)
<dingdangdong> your
